# 2002 volkswagen GTI 1.8t for Sale/Trade



## SNOWCONEGTi (Oct 5, 2012)

2002 Volkswagen Gti 1.8 turbo.

112k motor

5 speed stick

I only use BP gas. 93 octane with invigorate

Oil changed every 5k miles with 5w-30 Mobile 1 full synthetic.

Stock clutch replaced at 96k with stock clutch

Timing service replaced at 105k

Body work and full respray done

Custom blue with red violet pearl flakes

Ksport 36 way adjustable street coil overs. 2k miles on it

Full custom interior speakers(MDX Mid range Thunders in the rear, Pioneer in the front) with Sony 700w amp set up to run bass box.

Aftermarket touch screen flip out radio with USB port AUX and DVD player

XXR 527 gold rims 5x100x17 . Back tires are stretched. I do have front rims. 1 cracked.

Tinted windows 35% all around

Cold air Intake

2.5 inch down pipe to high flow cat straight pipe exhaust. Sounds good

Aftermarket front bumper and hood

Front badgeless grill color matched with car

Smoked side markers and bumper markers

New headlights with glass replacement lenses. Never got around to put the glass replacements. Still in box

New interior panels.


Bad:

Check engine light for 02 sensor. The ECU needs to be tuned and it'll come off.

MAP cooling sensor needs to be replace. Doesn't read temperature in car so it doesn't idle. Just been lazy to replace.

Steering column has a little knock.

Driver control arm bushing needs to change.

driver seat isn't in place properly. bracket broke off the weld.

Driver Seat has tear

The bad is minor, just been really lazy to fix it.


I'm probably forgetting other things about the car but that's about what sums up it. Overall clutch is good. Still pulls car, doesn't require giving gas unless you want to. Turbo spools perfectly in each gear. Transmission and gear box runs good.

I'm willing to trade for a VR6, Mazda 3 sport, Audi A4 with similar or equal value. Not into anything Honda. So please don't ask to trade for Integra, Civic or anything Honda. Any other car you are willing to trade hit me up.


SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLYYY IF YOU WANT TO SEE THE CAR TEXT OR CALL ANTHONY 718 877 SIX FOUR FIVE SIX.


----------

